# What's The Most You Would Pay For A Piranha?



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

Down the road I'll probably fork over several hundred for a monster rhom...

The most I'd pay would probably be about $1,000 for a _P. careospinus_, but even if one were available, I'm sure it would be priced above that.

Just curious how far everybody would go for their "dream piranha."


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

I probably wouldn't pay more then 500$ Mayby 1K if something really rare like a huge of very rare p showed up.

^you should also just get a p. mac It will be alot cheaper then 1K. You may be able to get a trio or something for 1K. They are hard to find but still alot easier to find then a p. careo


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

Yeah, that certainly would be the alternative.

"Trio," eh?
Now that's an interesting idea...


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

I would not spend more than 1k on a fish, and a that price would be a large rhom, piraya, or Manny


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

Piranha_man said:


> Yeah, that certainly would be the alternative.
> 
> "Trio," eh?
> Now that's an interesting idea...


 I beleive plum had a few so talk to him. Aquascape had them listed at 300$ea so id assume they would still go for around that but its all a matter oif finding who has them.


----------



## RiptideRush (Jan 22, 2011)

Piranha_man said:


> Down the road I'll probably fork over several hundred for a monster rhom...
> 
> The most I'd pay would probably be about $1,000 for a _P. careospinus_, but even if one were available, I'm sure it would be priced above that.
> 
> Just curious how far everybody would go for their "dream piranha."


"curious" how far we would go?
Why don't you mind your own business! Nosy ass!









Pman, the look on your face was priceless!








If ever, I'd fork over 300 for a nice looking and nice sized rhom. But normally I enjoy growing a fish out ,so no more than what a baby or juvenile would cost.


----------



## Piranha-Freak101 (Dec 8, 2010)

Notging more than $200


----------



## Johnny_Zanni (Nov 8, 2009)

Whatever the price is for P.Careospinus (Before P_Man gets it.)


----------



## Genesis8 (Sep 11, 2009)

Nothing more then $200, my wife would KILL me if I spent $1,000 on a Piranha.


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

Most I've spent on a piranha so far was $400 for a 12in piraya


----------



## Sanjo Eel (Aug 21, 2008)

I have never paid more than $20 for a p. Buuuut I would love a large group of geyri. So if money were no object I would drop $1000+ on that.


----------



## Piranha-Freak101 (Dec 8, 2010)

Sanjo Eel said:


> I have never paid more than $20 for a p. Buuuut I would love a large group of geyri. So if money were no object I would drop $1000+ on that.


yes money is the object


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

Riptide... touche!


----------



## Sanjo Eel (Aug 21, 2008)

Right-o then I'll say $100 hahaha


----------



## kanito107 (Feb 1, 2011)

i think 200 would be the limit for me.


----------



## notoriouslyKEN (Jul 31, 2003)

I think my 9" Black Diamond Rhom was about $300 shipped. I never thought I would pay that much for a fish, and I doubt I will ever spend that much again.

Although, I think I've spent over $200 on plants and nutrients since I began a planted tank. This can be an expensive hobby.


----------



## Ba20 (Jan 29, 2003)

Rhom - $700
Brandti - $175

$1000 is my max without shipping


----------



## shaneb (May 4, 2010)

I dont really have a limit. If its something i want and I think its a fair deal I will just buy it. Good thing is i dont want anything expensive... lol


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

1000 bucks is nothing, once youve tried to do a good sized reef. I have spent double that before water every touching the tank on my SW reef before I said f*ck it. I would spend up to 1000 no problemo if I cared about piranhas and wanted to give something rare a whirl.


----------



## maknwar (Jul 16, 2007)

If I wanted it, I would buy it. Price doesnt really matter, unless my wife finds out about it. Oh and if your reading this honey, $20 is my max.


----------



## BuckeyeGuy777 (Oct 30, 2010)

right now not very much....if im dreaming then there is no limit


----------



## rhom15 (Dec 20, 2009)

i had a chance to buy a 15" rhom at lfs a while back for $400.00 now i wish i would of







just scared to spend that much then it dies couple days later that would suck


----------



## MPG (Mar 14, 2010)

Can't justify spending more then say $250 on a fish. No matter how much I would like it, it the end, its a fish.


----------



## klink67 (Feb 14, 2010)

I would only spend a lot of money on any animal if it was rare and had good breeding potential. I was about to drop $500 on a group of endangered horned frogs.

As for fish I would easily spend $1000 on an 18" Rhombeus or Manny

Also I have had saltwater tank and reefs for over 5 years so I have easily spent over 2K on all of them thru out the years. Even before adding coral my 3 gallon pico isalready going to be at least $150 for all the right equipment. I dont have a spending limit on rare coral frags or freshwater plants.


----------



## rhom15 (Dec 20, 2009)

did you pay for those in you avatar


----------



## smb (Jun 1, 2003)

I wouldnt pay much for a piranha just based on the fact you have no idea how they will be once in your own aquarium. I guess 200-300 would be tops based on that. Now if i had a return policy after 6 mos. if he wasnt outgoing enough I could return it, then that would be dif. Id def pay well over $750 for the sanchezi I got a year ago tho now that i know how he is. ive moved twice and both times i dumped him in and he went to the bottom and within 3 secs tried to attack me at the glass. he also never stops swimming and roams to the top corners and lights being turned on never make him even hesitate the direction or speed hes going before that. the only p ive had like that tho. i would love an irritans and brandti tho. for 1k+ id beg George for a trip to dive in and catch something myself, at least id get an education out of it lol


----------



## JeFFLo (Aug 29, 2003)

Lol after reading your guys' answers i feel so much better about spending $200 on my elong. Thats the most ive spent on a single fish and probly my max unless i had a sh*t load of money and nothing to spend it on.


----------



## Ba20 (Jan 29, 2003)

lol


----------



## DUMP TRUCK (Sep 8, 2010)

no more than 500 and it would have to be a large pretty blue diamond


----------



## THE BLACK PIRANHA (Dec 8, 2003)

All depends on the fish but I would go 800 or 1000 if need be.


----------



## Lifer374 (Dec 5, 2003)

There was a time when $1,000+ wouldn't be a big deal at all for me. 
Now after the kids came, morgage and all the things I'm responsible for...I couldn't see myself spending more then $400 or so. And thats only because it would take me forever and a day to save that much.

She doesn't care how much I spend but I do have to save for it.


----------



## marilynmonroe (Jan 8, 2009)

$300 for my Diamond Rhom that's my limit


----------



## Dolphinswin (Jun 26, 2010)

im willing to go upwards of 3k but no more thank 3500.


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

smb said:


> I wouldnt pay much for a piranha just based on the fact you have no idea how they will be once in your own aquarium. I guess 200-300 would be tops based on that. Now if i had a return policy after 6 mos. if he wasnt outgoing enough I could return it, then that would be dif. Id def pay well over $750 for the sanchezi I got a year ago tho now that i know how he is. ive moved twice and both times i dumped him in and he went to the bottom and within 3 secs tried to attack me at the glass. he also never stops swimming and roams to the top corners and lights being turned on never make him even hesitate the direction or speed hes going before that. the only p ive had like that tho. i would love an irritans and brandti tho. for 1k+ id beg George for a trip to dive in and catch something myself, at least id get an education out of it lol


Vids of the sanchezi?

George also used to do guided fishing trips to SA with him or some other expert. Im unsure if he still does it or not but I know he used to and there is info in his forum. I think it was something like 1.2K plus airfare for the trip.


----------



## smb (Jun 1, 2003)

Cluster One, Ill get a vid when I get another pc, might be a couple months tho. Until then Im just stuck with mobile access. Thank you for asking because this is my fav fish ive ever had!


----------

